# Sportex GR 3651 S Infos gesucht



## Wallersen (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand etwas zu diesem alten Sportex Modell sagen. Bei Google finde ich leider nichts.

Modell: GR 3651 S   Made in W.Germany   3,60m   WG: 40g  3-Teilig

Um was für eine Rute handelt es sich bei dem Modell ? Eher eine Karpfen oder doch eine Spin Rute ? Vielleicht besitzt ja sogar jemand eine solche Rute und kann etwas zur Aktion usw berichten ?

Ich wäre für jede Information dankbar.

Grüße
Wallersen


----------



## Minimax (14. Juni 2020)

Recherchiere mal unter 'Sportex Three Light' mit den Parametern deiner Rute. Du hast Da ein sehr schönes Stück, das sich mit seinen 12ft und 1,5lbs für die wenigen, verschwindend geringen Ausnahmefälle der Methoden und Zielfische zwischen "Karpfen-" und "Spinnangeln" eignen dürfte. Ansonsten PN mir, falls Du dich davon trennen möchtest, aber Vorsicht, ich bin arm wie eine Kirchenmaus  
Hg
Minimaus


----------

